
The Athletic Raises $20M to Fund Expansion - kejaed
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-athletic-raises-20-million-to-fund-expansion-1520269215
======
kejaed
_" Mr. Mather and his co-founder, Adam Hansmann, have positioned the Athletic
as a reader-supported, advertising-free alternative to traditional sports
coverage, at a time when nationally recognized outlets like ESPN and Sports
Illustrated have cut positions and had to rethink their approach to sports
news."_

is a pretty interesting quote, that they are "reader supported". Given that
they've now raised $30M, I wonder what their reader revenue looks like vs. VC
money. I hope they have some success because the journalism market needs some
success stories.

